# My technique lately for frameless butterfly



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Here I am shooting 8mm steel with 1636 gzk tube ... this video doesn't focus on the target .. but want to show you the release ... the hold .. and the way the band's sit on my hand when I shoot .. I hope this helps someone .. or makes the. Want to try .. thanks guys .. god bless 




Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats cool Joey Im gonna give that a try thanks for sharing! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome buddy! And thank you!


BushpotChef said:


> Thats cool Joey Im gonna give that a try thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Very cool bud thanks for sharing


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

No problem my friend 


Mr Brooks said:


> Very cool bud thanks for sharing


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man I gotta give the pana dart a go before I try this but very cool way to shoot bud .I have a bunch of tube I should just build a band set and try it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ya buddy!! Give it a try ... just be careful ... I started shooting frame less pulling back to 3/4 butterfly .. some light bands or tube works good ... maybe some safe ammo like gumballs ... but once u have the feel of it ... it's really nice to shoot like this .. actually feels like an extension of the arm ... cuz it is! Ha ha


Port boy said:


> Man I gotta give the pana dart a go before I try this but very cool way to shoot bud .I have a bunch of tube I should just build a band set and try it


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks my friend !!! 


Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Joey! Thanks for sharing man! I gotta give that a try!


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Joey...very impressive !! I'm working on it & your video is on point. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

You make that look so easy


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

So I tried this out but I had to switch to some 1632 tubes for a lighter draw just so I can fiddle with the release, but once I got it figured out man this is great! It feels much more organic to place your hand between the the tubes in that way. Another Innovation by Joey haha! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey buddy!! No problem .. glad you enjoyed it ... and I say yes!! Let it rip!!! 


Covert5 said:


> Joey! Thanks for sharing man! I gotta give that a try!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy!!! Glad u enjoyed it! .. and no problem 


Garyc said:


> Joey...very impressive !! I'm working on it & your video is on point. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha thanks treeman!!!


treeman said:


> You make that look so easy


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

So if I made a band set and am 6.5 ish active on a normal frame how much rubber would I use 14 or 15 inch for a frameless set at my 3/4 draw ?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Just expierence buddy .. different tubes stretch differently .. as u know .. I like to just eyeball the tube .. cut it and wrap that sucker around my wrist !  ... your gonna be hooked man ! Lol

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## James Brown (Sep 28, 2018)

Cool... I would like to try it


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

James Brown said:


> Cool... I would like to try it


Nice man .. give it a go! . Just be safe .. if theres a way to be safe with a 8mm ball bearing flying by your hand  but it starts to hurt less the more u shoot ! Lol

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

thank you for sharing looks cool mmmmmm I might give it a try some time


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

slingitgood said:


> thank you for sharing looks cool mmmmmm I might give it a try some time


No problem buddy !! It is a pretty fun way to shoot!! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Sick we re all sick Normal people don't do this 
Might try it with one of them dart gloves on first
Lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ironarmknives said:


> Sick we re all sick Normal people don't do this
> Might try it with one of them dart gloves on first
> Lol


Haha !  .. your right! Give it a try man! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

